# Solved: Windows 8 crashes everyday!



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Everyday when I come back from work, my computer is frozen. I have to force restart.
Sometimes, when I'm playing a game, computer will freeze into a eternal loop (the sound), then I have to force quit.
After rebooting, always the same message saying, your computer have crashed...

I have no viruses, no malwares...

Computer is not over heating.

I'm sending you my minidump in attachement.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Do you leave it on and let it go to sleep/hibernation?

If so, turn OFF the sleep/hibernation and let it run for a few days and if it does not fail then the sleep/hibernation just may be your problem.

I never use that junk method of "Power savings", I just shut mine down if I feel I need to.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

I will try that. Right now i'm doing the ram test from a flash drive. I noticed that i have 2 different ram brand names...


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok , going to test the computer with sleep/hybernate off.
I stopped the Ram test, will do it when I'm going to go sleep.

I also have this weird message sometimes after rebooting from a crash:
Keep the USB Drive plugged in.
Only remove it after your PC has shut down completely. Otherwhise your Windows To Go workspace might crash and you could lose data.

Can the crash occurs because I have 2 Ram brand names: One 2 gigs kingston and one 2 gigs Elpida SyncMAX?

BTW, I don't have a USB Drive...


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Just deleted some traces of a Seagate USD drive I use to have... The services where still running.
BTW sleep/hybernate where already off.
Just remembered I did this last week to try the solution out.
I also cleaned all my fans, It was overheating inside.
To be continued...


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

power supply

make
model
wattage

put the dumps into this and post the result

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow, I was also thinking about that... I had major problems 6 months ago with my power supplies... I had to buy 3 different power supplies because they all die.
My tower is almost 12 years old. Only have one fan inside... Maybe I should think about buying a new one with a couple of fans inside?
Everything inside is always upgraded, but not the tower.

The one I have at the moment is a Corsair CX600 600 watts

Mini dump here:
==================================================
Dump File : 112312-11809-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/23/2012 12:15:40 AM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`05210038
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+52a489
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+52a489
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\112312-11809-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================

thank you!

Oh btw... while trying to send the dumpfile on my post, it crashed again... I rebooted, then put this new dumpfile here.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

your psu needs to be up here for the 560

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139021&name=Power-Supplies

with corsair only buy the tx.hx/ax models

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok , I will look for a power supply solution.
Running the hard drives tests now.
Going to work, will be back later with some results.
Thanks


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok I did the RAM test, passed
I did the hard drives test (quick test, not the extended test), passed.

How can I test the power supply?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

because a power supply does not output enough power for the system,it does not mean that it is faulty

just it is to smaller output for the system it is in


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

**Update

I just cleaned all my fans. The one on the mother board was very dirty.
My tower side panel was very hot.

Now it's warm... I'll see if the crash occurs again.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Download this utility to check out temps and voltages. You do not want the Pro version, look for version 1.21 on the right side of page just under Pro as it is FREE.
You can run this in the background to see how the temps and voltages fluctuate.

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

After cleaning my fans, my computer did'nt crash all night.
Woke upo today, computer is still runnig.
I'll wait one more day then I will close this topic.
Cannot believe I fixed my computer using my old tooth brush.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Use that little program HWmonitor and keep an eye on your temps to prevent this happening again 

Good job


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Hmmm computer froze today. I just come back from wiork and the screen was frozen.

Here is my minidump file:

==================================================
Dump File : 112612-17269-01.dmp
Crash Time : 11/26/2012 6:56:10 PM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`051954f8
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+52a489
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+52a489
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\112612-17269-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 262,144
==================================================


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

Ok guys,
I just ran memtest from HCI Design and I got an error.
On the website it tells me this:

MemTest tells me "Memory error detected...", what does this mean?

This is not normal. Your RAM is bad, or your system is incorrectly configured. Even just 1 error means that you have a problem. If you have overclocked your machine, or selected aggressive RAM timings in your BIOS you should try more conservative settings before judging the RAM fully bad. If you can't get MemTest to run without errors even with conservative BIOS settings, however, your RAM is bad. Replace it, or you will experience stability and corruption problems. Correctly functioning RAM has no errors, even if you run MemTest for days. 

so I guess I should buy myself new RAM.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

update.
Computer haven't crashed in 2 days. My second hard drive don't show up anymore. Sometimes it shows, sometimes it doesn't. But today, it doesn't even show up with Restorer 2000.
Is there another way to scan my computer to see my hard drive, i don't see it in the BIOS...

I guess it is the cause of my crashing?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if it is not seen by the bios ,it will not be seen anywhere

check the cables to it are secure

try a new data cable on it


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

ok, I have the error missing NTLDR for my second hard drive... Is it dead? Is there some ways I can fix this?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what op.system is on the second drive

NTLDR

is the loader for it,not indicating a faulty hard drive


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

in other words?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if you answer the question i may be able to give you something to try

is there a operating system on the drive

if so what is it

i.e.

xp
vista
7


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no operating system


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

in msconfig what operating systems are listed in the boot tab

if you have checked the plugs are secure and tried a new cable i would think the hard drive is gone

if it is not seen by the bios i don't know why you would get the ntldr error for it

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

I was getting the error before the hard drive disappeared from the BIOS.
I use to have a operating system on it. I didn't reformat, just deleted the whole windows folder since it was not my operating system anymore.

In msconfig, There is just my primary hard drive listed.

But good news, no more crashes.
It was definately my hard drive that was causing the crashes.


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

My second hard drive is hot, but no weird sounds, no burning smells.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

removing windows from the drive will have left the boot loader intact

hence the ntldr message


----------



## Matts3D (Jan 7, 2005)

My secondary hard drive was the faulty hardware.

Update:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1081330-secondary-hard-drive-invisible.html


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------

